# icursor (traînée de souris)



## michelf30 (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
je cherche un petit logiciel pour réaliser une trainée de souris sur mon grand 27"...
J'ai lu sur le forum que icursor réalisait ce genre de truc.
Mais pas moyen de trouver la page de téléchargement. 
Vous avez une idée ou une piste ?

bonne fin d'année
Michel


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2009)

bonjour

trop de fetes??

aucun souci ni pour le trouver ni le telecharger
par exemple chez macupdate
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17059


----------



## michelf30 (27 Décembre 2009)

Merci !
en fait oui, les fêtes (surement) mais aussi je suis nouveau... et un peu perdu, il faut le reconnaître.
D'où le besoin (très apprécié) de l'expérience des plus aguerris !
encore merci et bonne fin d'année
Michel


----------



## latino973 (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si ICURSOR existe toujours et est il fonctionnelle sous Lion, merci pour vos retours

Eh ben on va profiter de la remontée du topic pour le déménager, parce que depuis, l'organisation des forums a changé, et il n'est plus à sa place ici.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

Je pense pas.


----------



## djio101 (17 Mai 2012)

Oui, il existe toujours, mais ces effets agacent vite. Peu pratique, gourmand en ressources... Aussitôt testé (hier), aussitôt enlevé...!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je pense pas.


Bah si, ici entre autres.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bah si, ici entre autres.



Le problème est que le site du développer n'existe plus et que j'ai peur que ce ne ne soit pas compatible Lion.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mai 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> (...) j'ai peur que ce ne ne soit pas compatible Lion.


Je viens de trouver cet article qui est de septembre 2011 et, apparemment, Lion est inclus.
Mais sur le store l'appli est payante.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)

Oui, il est bien ton article, mais le lien ne mène à rien et iCursor n'existe pas dans l'AppStore.


----------



## djio101 (18 Mai 2012)

Voici un lien pour le télécharger :
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/17059/icursor
et voili...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Mai 2012)

djio101 a dit:


> Voici un lien pour le télécharger :
> http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/17059/icursor
> et voili...





PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bah si, ici entre autres.


Et voilou.


----------



## djio101 (19 Mai 2012)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Et voilou.



Wohh, sorry !!


----------

